# Bands



## okie roller (Aug 18, 2009)

What size bands do I use on my baby rollers?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Size 07 or 7... What ever way you wanna put it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

okie roller said:


> What size bands do I use on my baby rollers?


*okie roller, what breed of rollers are you taking about ?*GEORGE


----------

